# Reasons to replace/check your cabin filter...



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

I'll post a pic when I get it, but amidst trying to replace the LED side marker on my car, I decided it was also time to change the cabin filter. Low and behold, after pulling up the dash I noticed a rather large pile of leaves, cotton and yes...mouse crap. Damn mouse had made a home underneath my dash right next to my cabin filter. And to make matters worse...he chewed right through the wiring for my side blinker. Had to take a few more things apart and splice in a new wire. Again I'll post a pic of what it looked like...other than that, just had to vent.










_Modified by NBSport at 1:54 AM 5-22-2007_


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Reasons to replace/check your cabin filter... (NBSport)*

and for those who don't know, to replace the side markers underneath your mirrors, you have to take apart the dash and cabin filter area to access the screws on the back of the side marker. They DO NOT just pop out like other MK4's. Oh, and the ECS smoked side markers that look like they might fit...don't. I learned the hard way!


----------



## Autoban (Dec 22, 2011)

*Does a 2009 Beetle have a different cabin filter?*

I know this is an old thread. I found it when I searched for an answer to my question. I opened the dash on our 2009 Beetle Convertible to replace the cabin air filter. I had purchased a replacement filter at the local parts store and it looks just like the picture at the beginning of this thread. To my surprise there was no filter or even an empty frame for a filter under the right hand side dash cover. I wish I would have taken a picture when I had the dash open.

Does the 2009 Beetle (Convertible) have a different cabin filter than earlier models?

Juergen


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are the service manual pages for the 2007 convertible; it looks the same to me (I am assuming; there is no difference between a 2009 and 2007): 

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...n_air_filter/component_information/locations/

When I looked up the part #; for a cabin filter, a Fram part #: CF8644A was the same for a 2002 and 2009 New Beetles. 

Look up your filter here: 

http://www.fram.com/search-parts/


----------



## Autoban (Dec 22, 2011)

*Missing the holder for the cabin air filter*

Thank you for you quick reply. For some strange reason there is something missing under the dash of our beetle. It's a 2009 Convertible we purchased in December 2012 with only 4,600 Miles on it. I opened the dash to replace the filter and the black frame that holds the filter (visible in the picture in this thread) is not there. I vacuumed out a bunch of leaves and stuff (on both sides of the dash), but no place to mount the filter. I will open it up again and take another look and take a picture. Does anyone have a drawing or picture how it looks when the black frame is removed? At least I can use the filter I purchased on our kids 2004 Golf.

Juergen


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

You might ask this question; over at newbeetle.org and ask other members with the exact same car as yours. Maybe they removed the filter later or the previous owner, removed it? I know; that pollen filters were popular at one point and then many car manufacturers stopped putting them in cars.

UPDATE: based upon this thread; it looks like they REMOVED the filter housing/retainer on the later New Beetle Convertible like yours. In it's place; they put a plastic mesh housing without a filter (threads mentioned this was 2006 on New Beetles). However, if you purchase the housing and frame from a earlier New Beetle; you can install a cabin filter in it. Check out this thread; for more info: 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/new-beetle-convertible/37876-pollen-cabin-fiiter-install-2009-nbc.html

Part #'s and step by step install info: 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/technic...in-filter-your-beetle-if-doesnt-have-one.html


----------



## Autoban (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you so much. The permanent filters is what I noticed after I opened the dash. My wife never complaint about smell or dust, so I guess I just leave it as it is and use the filter for our 2004 Golf. The database at the autoparts store is then incorrect I guess. 
Thanks again you were a lot of help to me.

Juergen


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I'll check on our 07 very tommor. It may eliminate the dreaded odor.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

It probably won't have the filter or frame.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Yup, no filter and it's a mess. I'll post some pics of how badly it's clogged up later. This is the reason for the poor air flow on high fan speeds. 

If the filter was in there, it would of kept all the schluck out of the evaporator. At that point the filter could of been replaced and the evaporator would be in pristine, clean condition. Now the car has a dirty evaporator and a clogged plastic screen covering it.

Thank you for bringing this post up. I was looking for the cabin air filter under the hood a few weeks ago and gave up. Now I can see VW designed the car with the windshield over the rain tray to give the car look it has.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

You could convert yours over; to the old style frame/retainer/filter, if you wanted to. Check out the links above. :wave:

1. cabin filter housing (part # 1J0-819-648-A)
2. cabin filter frame (PART # 1C1-819-640-A-01C)
3. cabin filter (part # 454-2051)


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Called VW HQ earlier and told them the sitch that occurred because of the design change. They're sending a $50 visa gift card to cover majority of cost to add the filter parts. The Rep based it on longevity of ownership of the other VAG cars since '90. That's really cool for buying our 07 vert w/ 87k miles earlier this year. Cheers VW!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, thats pretty cool; I have never heard of Volkswagen of America, doing that sort of thing! Based on the prices; below, it looks like $50 might cover the needed parts!

Note: when you get a cabin filter; get the carbon impregnated versions, they really purify the air better! eace:

1stvwparts.com

FRAME 
Make: Volkswagen | Part#: 1J0819648A
List Price: $13.24
Your Price: $7.94

MANIFOLD 
Make: Volkswagen | New Part#: 1JM819098
List Price: $32.96
Your Price: $19.78


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Just put an order in from Deutsche Auto Parts.

Ended up justifying shipping costs by getting 

A set of the thick pile carpeted MOJO mats (1C1-061-370-WGK) with the NB Icon in black $76.23
The above frame and manifold for the cabin air filter for $10.19 & $26.58
A new windscreen sunshade (ZAW-400-812) for the allroad $30.80

I wanted a cabin air filter that was carbon impregnated (C.I.) to remove the odors I'd be unlocking. *The factory part # for the New Beetle air filter is 1J0819644*. They run $11-$18. If you ever need to verify the fit ...

Cabin Filter Length A (in inches) 11 /283mm
Cabin Filter Width A (in inches) 8.125 /205mm
Cabin Filter Depth A (in inches) 1.125 /25mm

[SUP]*edit .. didn't do this ... *I got a great deal on the ATP brand for the g60 last time from Rock auto. ATP for the NB Vert or, all the NB up to 2010 is part # VA-1 for the C.I. version. They're $12.55. This time I ordered the Delphi TSP0325004 that was C.I. for $4.96 ea. For that price I got 3 of them. Doh! they ship from the UK for $20!! The next cheapest version is the DENSO 4542051 @ $6.86 ea. Shipping was $6.25 and -$1.03 with the infamous discount code totaling $25.80 for 3. That's $8.60 ea and the best break on shipping you'll get on a C.I. cabin air filter.[/SUP]

Found a better deal than the Denso brand. Pronto C.I. filters Rock Auto P# PC 5383 for $4.19 ea, -84¢ discount & $6.25 shipping for $22.17 total.

DAP prices are so inexpensive that I ordered a thermal glass coffee cup I had my eye on (Audi P#AHD 205). Only $14.63 for a vacuum blown cup that keeps your ja va hot as hell. I run on two long espresso shots that normally get cold in 5-10 min when the market opens every day. These are great as long as treat it like a Christmas tree ornament. Shipping for the carpet set, cup, allroad sunshade and two air filter parts was only $$17.22 UPS ground. $158 worth of parts less the filters. Thank you VW for paying for $50 of it.!



















Be sure to order some of these for your Mojo Mats if you have the later style oval/twist mat retainers on the floor. In black it's P# 3D0061795B41

























Here's the link on the how to install the cabin air filter set up for those of us who don't have it.
http://newbeetle.org/forums/technical-how/37740-how-cabin-air-filter-replacement.html


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool, DAP seems to have pretty good prices on parts; let us know, how your order and cabin filter parts install, turns out! :wave:


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Just for the record, I've never seen a NB convertible with a cabin filter- but it's easy enough to add one.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Got the C.I. cabin filters from Rock Auto in just 3 days. Wont get the rest of the order from DAP until the 15th. I put together an odd kind of order from the bargain bin and I'm sure they had to source some of it from the VAG warehouse, then reship it. Not at all concerned since none of these items needed are hot priority. The $17 they're charging for post is right at the minimum or below the going rate.

Took this car out last night on PCH with the top dropped. It was about 8 pm, 85* and just rained. It was an unbelievable El Niño event for the left coast. A few highballs, seafood and watched the tall ships come into port. This car is a keeper and deff going to one of the kids as a daily in a few years. Wifey confessed to wanting a pre loved 996 cabi after a few drinks. She graduates in a year and a half and all that dough being used to pay for school will make maint. on another car look like chump change. Pretending to be disinterested in having a Porsche in the stable after 25 years was almost too much. All the pain of selling the last Porsche to buy the g60 was going away.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I always go PCH; every time I visit California and visit (I lived in NorCal). Having gone to university in California; I can only, imagine the cost! Compared to a Porsche; I think a New Beetle Cabriolet, is cheap to purchase and maintain! Looking at your current "stable" of cars; it looks like, they keep you busy! 

Years ago; I test drove a G60, that was not very old and it was a fun car to drive (first supercharged car I had driven). When I got my Turbo S; it reminded me, of that Corrado test drive! eace:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Grrr

DAP refunded the price of my glass mug w/o explanation the day before the order arrived. An explanation would of been nice. No invoice in the box.
The allroad sunshade fits like a bomb.
The mojo mats are made for the early beetle so they have the round attachment holes. I have the adapters to fit in the cut outs.
The cabin filter housing (part # 1J0-819-648-A) arrived ok
The cabin filter frame (part # 1JM-819-098) arrived with the correct sticker on the package but had the OE filter non filter assembly inside.

It should of had # 5 (below) inside









This is what was in the plastic bag with a vw sticker showing 1JM-819-098 stuck on it. I want my mug!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

So, they screwed up the order!? Did you contact them?  DAP, is supposed; to have excellent customer service. :banghead:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

I remember changing the cabin filter in my Golf. Bought the car as second owner. Not only did that have the original printing on it but so did the spark plugs lol. hmmmm fail


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Found out what's going on. DAP did not make any errors. They're victim of an incorrect listing on EKTA. I'm taking it in stride since I have a $50 gift card coming from VW HQ.

The complete assembly for vehicles w/o a pollen filter is 1JM-819-098 (_as pictured above_) "Intake manifold dust and pollen filter for vehicles _without_: . DUST FILTER. FILTYER".

EKTA incorrectly shows 1JM-819-098 as # 16 on the break diagram out below. 1JM-819-098 is pictured in the prior post (above) that's sitting on the rolling chair's blue seat cushion.

#16 (1JM-819-098 Do not buy this part - . 1C1-819-640-A 01C is the correct part #) is referenced in the parts list but incorrectly on the diagram (below). The breakout diagram below is specific for the Jetta model. The diagrams for most other models don't list # 16.
#15 B (1J0-819-648-A) listed below as

Here's a link to all the parts listed for break out diagram below. It's specific to the Jetta: *http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/show...odel=15563&modelYear=2007&ukey_category=21727*










Here's the two parts needed to convert a vehicle w/o the pollen filter assembly.

NOT! 1JM-819-098 This is what's in the car right now and OE from the factory.

1J0-819-648-A on the right pictured below.
1C1-819-640-A 01C on the left pictured below. This part is back ordered nation wide right now. VW is notoriously cool about shipping parts from other countries in a matter of days. We'll find out on this one. I ordered this 
part from my local dealer.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

So was dap going to make it right or was it just easier to go order with your local VW dealer? I have found ETKA to be confusing many times and the exploded views unclear (in your case; wrong?! Getting the parts you need; can be a challenge.  I hope you get the parts soon!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

DAP had the correct part # listed for the other side of the cabin air filter housing. I'm not going to order it from them since they didn't offer any comp on post for returning the mis-indexed part. I'm going to eat the return post when I ship the incorrect part back to DAP ($5.25). Not really unhappy about it, but not really pleased. DAP lost an opportunity for a service recovery. They refunded me the $ for the Audi coffee cup the day before the $175 order landed at the house. Is DAP aware of the glitch VW's done showing the incorrect pic of the part (1C1-819-640-A 01C )? Yes. Did they update their website so it doesn't happen again? Not yet. I am impressed they added the pic of 1JM-819-098. That's the part I had to send back. Corrado owners are picky, picky, picky. If a vendor ever gets cred from a Corrado owner, it's a big deal.

There was no packing slip in the box and no explanation of what occurred until I called them today. They just couldn't get the cup. Again, no biggie, but a lost opportunity.

My local dealer stated 1C1-819-640-A 01C was on national back order. I went with them because of their thorough follow up and communicate well with the Main warehouse in Riverside. Found out later today it's being shipped in from Germany or Mexico and will be here next Tuesday. Also got the $50 Citi VISA gift card from VW HQ today. They look like your typical VISA debit card imprinted with your name and the VISA logo. They're not reloadable, but good to keep with just a dollar or two loaded on them. They make a fool proof way to supply credit card info. to websites that promise not to charge your card unless you cancel their service before a specific date.

Disneyland's notorious for demanding credit card info to guarantee dinner resi's at the top tier eateries with a $10-$20 failure charge. The used up VW Citi card will be perfect to avoid that.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Thanks for the write up back in 07 NBSport!
Thank you VW Cust Serv in MI for the $50 VISA gift card to put toward the cost of this conversion to cure the rank smell from the HVAC!

The base arrived yesterday. The supply of them has been replenished in the US from Mexico. It was $59.86 from Capistrano VW. Great dealer. The parts guy Eric who's been working there since it was a (Bill Yates) Porsche dealer sent me an email ....
_[SUB]
I tracked the order, it looks like US stock was exhausted, and VW placed orders weeks ago. 
The part should be at the local where house soon. Days not weeks, thank goodness.
Our system will call when the part arrives. I will keep an eye out for it as well.
Thanks 
Eric Reed 
VW Parts[/SUB]_

There's only one way the filter element will fit into the retaining cover. The filters elements have two slits cut on each of the longest sides. These cuts in the filter element fit into the corresponding tabs on the filter retaining piece. Use the picture a few posts up to orientate the filter/filter retainer cover into the dash or you'll never get it to fit into the opening in the dash. That pic saved me a lotta time installing the filter element/retaining cover into the new base. 










Up Close view of all the crud under the dash panel and the filth on the HVAC squirrel fan cover.










A pull back shot. The p/s speaker wire and Sirius antenna harnesses sit on top of the cover that is normally screwed over the filter area. 









One more pull back shot to orientate you of what area the dash were working on. Yes, on any other VW, the windscreen is _not_ over the rain tray area of the car. There is now a difference between fan speed 3 and 4. It blows a good 25-30% more air. When the morning condensation or rain mixed with all the pollen, dust and freeze died mildew in there, it stunk. All gone now after a good vacuum. Why do Mk IV smell like crayons?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool, glad you got it finally handled!  The "crayon" smell; is from the sound deadening material; under the carpet. The only permanent fix; is remove the carpet, remove the smelly crayon insulation and install a different type of sound insulation like Dynamat or equivalent. Many people; report success, after this procedure. 

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=124998


----------

